# Sistema antirrebote de pulsadores



## Zani (May 14, 2007)

Hola, voy a implementar un sistema antirrebote para un pulsador, y para ello voy a utilizar una resistencia y un condensador(como se muestra en el archivo adjunto). Los valores de la resistencia y condensador los he encontrado,pero no encuentro la justificación de esos valores y me haría falta. ¿Alguien me puede decir el porqué de esos valores?¿Son los valores adecuados?¿Cuáles debería poner y porqué? Ayudaa.Gracias por adelantadoo!


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 14, 2007)

una forma de calcularlo de groso modo es t=RC donde t debe ser mucho mayor que el pulsador rebota.

pero si el condensador es muy grande te quedara el pulsador inactivo durante mucho tiempo.

O sea funciona pero es un compromiso entre velocidad y sensibilidad a los rebotes.

Recuerda que es toda una ciencia esto de los rebotes hay verios circuitos mejorados con puertas, 555 o basculas .


----------



## Zani (May 15, 2007)

pero t me lo invento?no entiendo bien lo que me quieres decir.Sigo igual que estaba


----------



## El nombre (May 15, 2007)

1.000 x 0,000 01= 0.01Seg (t) tendrías si estuvise bien conectado el condensador.
Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2007)

lo malo del caso es que eso debes hacerlo a prueba y erros ya que no se que tipo de pulsador tienes, para espezar calculalo para un valor de 100ms
t=RC;   R=0.01/100e-9= ??????? ohms
condensador de 100nf

y apartir de ha hi haz pruebas.


----------



## efreyre (May 17, 2007)

Hola yo creo que el mejor sistema antirrebote es haciendo un monoastable con el 555, donde la entrada de tu pulsador sea la del disparo del mencionado circuito, que debes construir con un tiempo de disparo mucho mayor al tiempo que estimas dura los rebotes, así armarás un pulso limpio y perfecto.

Cualquier cosa me avisas

Ernesto


----------



## Avid (May 18, 2007)

En mi humilde opinion, un antirebotes es un flip flop RS.
Suerte


----------



## yanggomez (Mar 8, 2010)

Si la solucion que ofreces es util, pero la cuestion es que si necesitamos trabajar con 1 solo pulsador el flipflop set reset no se adapta


----------

